
Reversing age: measurement of epigenetic age with a single clock [pdf] - vixen99
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.05.07.082917v1.full.pdf
======
vixen99
Overview: [https://joshmitteldorf.scienceblog.com/2020/05/11/age-
reduct...](https://joshmitteldorf.scienceblog.com/2020/05/11/age-reduction-
breakthrough/)

